

Review my startup - Philtro: a Personal Noise Filter for Twitter - paulsingh

Check it out at http://www.philtro.com and bypass the beta waitlist by signing up here: http://www.philtro.com/openinvite/351<p>In short, Philtro filters your incoming tweets by figuring out which particular topics &#38; users you're actually interested in. Just use the thumbs up/down on each tweet to help us learn just a little quicker and you'll start to see results immediately.<p>Would love your feedback on the idea and its direction!
======
dotcoma
so somebody is actually going to be making money from twitter! :)

~~~
paulsingh
That's the plan. :)

~~~
dotcoma
Cool. I like Philtro, but I do have two questions:

-is the thumbs-up/thumbs-down system going to be able to understand what we like along multiple types of tweets? Funny stuff I like, work-related stuff I like, friends-personal stuff I like etc?

-how can it understand tweets which are mostly compromised of liks with url shorteners?

Good luck and keep up with the good work!

